# Westminster Dallas



## JDKetterman (Mar 10, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone in the group has taken courses from Westminster Dallas or knows of anyone who goes there. Any input about the school would be appreciated.


----------



## Stephen (Mar 10, 2008)

I have not taken classes there, but it is a fairly young campus. Dr. Sinclair Ferguson was an adjunct professor there at one time and may still come and teach on occasion. I am not certain if there are noted theologians on the faculty, but it has a good reputation.


----------



## Covenant Joel (Mar 10, 2008)

Best languages prof ever is there...Elliot Greene. His Hebrew classes were absolutely phenomenal.


----------



## JDKetterman (Mar 10, 2008)

Covenant Joel said:


> Best languages prof ever is there...Elliot Greene. His Hebrew classes were absolutely phenomenal.



So far, I have listened to one of Elliot Greene's lecture on the Old Testament, and I thought it was pretty awesome. From what I have heard, I think Sinclair Ferguson teaches the Systematics there. I was wondering what the rest of teaching is like there. With the cost of living a lot cheaper than DC and Philadephia, I was considering going there for school.


----------



## Covenant Joel (Mar 10, 2008)

JDKetterman said:


> So far, I have listened to one of Elliot Greene's lecture on the Old Testament, and I thought it was pretty awesome. From what I have heard, I think Sinclair Ferguson teaches the Systematics there. I was wondering what the rest of teaching is like there. With the cost of living a lot cheaper than DC and Philadephia, I was considering going there for school.



All I took there was Hebrew, so I can't comment on anything else. But I'm from the Dallas area, and it's not a bad place to be. Class size is smaller so you get more access to the prof.


----------



## westminken (Mar 10, 2008)

What do you want to know? I am a student there now. As far as the classes go, we have Dr. Douglas Gropp for OT classes. He is very good. Dr. Adrian Smith is the NT professor. He came from Erskine Seminary and is also very good. Dr. Ferguson still teaches ST classes on a modular basis because he is a pastor in SC. Church History is usually done by John Hannah but he is on sabbatical so other profs from the main campus are filling in. You can call the campus and talk to Steve Vanderhill, the Dean, and he will be more than happy to talk to you about the school.


----------



## JDKetterman (Mar 10, 2008)

How long have you been going to WTS dallas, and how do you like it so far? 
One of the things that attracts me to it is it's size. I think I am going to call the school and get some more information.


----------



## westminken (Mar 10, 2008)

I love it here. I have been here since Summer of 04. I have had to work and go to school part time. I must warn you, there are no dorms or anything like that. You will have to find living arrangements. All in all, it is a great school and I think you would enjoy being in Dallas. You will definitely be shepherded by the profs and the other students too. Call Steve and check into it.


----------



## Stephen (Mar 11, 2008)

JDKetterman said:


> Covenant Joel said:
> 
> 
> > Best languages prof ever is there...Elliot Greene. His Hebrew classes were absolutely phenomenal.
> ...





I would encourage you to try the Dallas Campus instead of Philadelphia. I believe that the Dallas campus was started because of theological concerns with the Philadelphia Campus. Park Cities PCA church in Dallas is a great congregation and the city is really nice.


----------

